# Golf Match Play Advice



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

With the big match play event coming up soon in the US and myself playing a match play event on Saturday I thought I would put this question out to members.

How do you approach match play as far as your mental game is concerned? Do you play your own game, forget about the other guy or play against him or the golf course? If you're nervous, how do you overcome it?

Any advice on what has worked for you in the past?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I play against par, and don't give a second thought to what my opponent does.

If he hits a fairway so what. Even if you miss the fairway you can still make par but will he? In other words its about what you do. If he goes on a run of birdies, and goes a few holes up, your turn will come. Concentrate on keeping your own game focussed and tight.

Up until recently I quite often played as no.1 amatuer for our club team, which also meant I occasionally played in place of the pro, if he couldn't make it, against the opposition's pro. And the one thing I found at that level is its not about making pars and birdies, they will come naturally playing at that level. But it is about not making mistakes, or if you do having the mental strength and ability to get up and down.

My preperation used to go as follows. Assuming a mid morning tee off. No more than a couple of beers the night before. Up with plenty of time to sort the bag out. Arrive at the club with plenty of time to spare. If it was an away match I'd go into the shop and ask how the course was holding up. Go loosen up but don't force it, and definitely don't tinker with the swing - you got there with the swing you have not something else. The last practice you do should be 4 or 5 long putts, that's what you are likely to face early on in the round. Down to the first tee, shake hands and kick ass.

Out on the course, as previously said, play your own game. If you are a talker, talk. If, by nature, you are quiet then don't force it. If your opponent hits a good shot, then say "good shot." If he hits a bad one, say nothing. Don't say "hard luck", or "don't worry your next one will be better." If he has a problem, don't build him up and bolster his confidence or it will become your problem. If you areup in the match don't go all protective and panic what if's. You are where you want to be and its his problem not yours. If you are down, just think fairway, green, putt. As for nerves, he will have them too. And if you weren't nervous you are probably dead. As for 1st tee nerves... I love the buzz of 1st tee nerves, its called adreneline. Big breath, out slowly and smack.

Play at your own pace, but not slow. If your opponent tries to rush round make him wait. If he is a slow player, make sure you are ready to play as soon as he has hit, and he's doing you a favour. He's giving you time to compose yourself before you hit your shot.

If its a team match make sure you have chance to see each of your Team members tee off. They will benefit from the support, and they can all tell you what they used off the tee - if you know their game well you'll certainly learn something.

And thanks for the opportunity to give this some thought again. Where I sit I can see 1/2 a dozen matchplay trophies up to National Team matchplay r/up. Great memories.

Good luck.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice one BH sounds like you have played some good matches over your time!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I just play my own game. While doing that, I also take advantage of any good situations that might show up. I also play it one hole at a time. What ever happened on the last hole is forgotten history. 

As for playing against my opponent, that does not really accomplish anything, since I can't control his swing. If anything, the only control I might exert over my opponent might be if I'm a few holes a head, with a few holes left, which might cause him to take more chances than he normally would. 

Another thing is, I don't wish a poor round on anyone. If I win, I want my opponent playing at the top of his game. However, should my opponent make a mistake, and I can take advantage of his mistake, I might take a chance, assuming the worst I could do is tie. That of course could back fire, so it does take some thought. With this scenario, it also depends what the score is. 

In the end it's match play, and the player who creates the better breaks for himself will usually win.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your advice everyone. 

I won 2 & 1 and now onto the semi finals in a couple of weeks time.

Cheers


----------



## martinjack (Sep 8, 2011)

Match play between a golfer who plays against the player another.The the best under pressure, regardless of where his golf handicap is usually won brand match.A should not be placed anywhere to indicate a line for putting.


----------



## bredies (Feb 12, 2007)

KrudlerAce said:


> Thanks for your advice everyone.
> 
> I won 2 & 1 and now onto the semi finals in a couple of weeks time.
> 
> Cheers


hey Well done care to share what approach you used?


----------



## UNNDERGROUND GW (Dec 8, 2011)

I have played in several match play events and I dont play them any differently than stroke play....except sometimes. The only time I might alter my game is if I take a penalty stroke or get myself in trouble trying to save a par/bogey when the opponent is on the green in reg. Play within your game and you will do well. I really enjoy match format! :thumbsup:


----------



## Accufitgolf (Nov 4, 2011)

As a new/young club member, I once lost a club match 5 to 4. Later I noticed my opponent had posted 2 to 1. When I said something he said no need to let the world know as in no need to embarass me. He was a class act. I learned from that and have often done the same myself.


----------

